# Question - Are Versus by Versace Watches Any Good?



## shashika22 (Aug 22, 2011)

Hi All,

I saw this lovely two tone Versus by Versace watch on Amazon and I am trying to figure out if it's worth $57.59 which is it's current selling price. I know that this watch has a Citizen 2025 Japanese Quartz movement, and that it's nothing special, and is of no interest to watch enthusiasts. I just want a fairly sturdy everyday watch that keeps good time. Do you guys have any experience with this particular brand?


----------



## jupiter6 (Jan 8, 2015)

Depends what you mean by sturdy. Otherwise, if it was cheap and sturdy there would be some discussion of it here. This likely will be the only discussion of this watch on this forum, which speaks for itself. You're welcome.


----------



## jardel (Jan 30, 2014)

looks blinky and tacky.


----------



## shashika22 (Aug 22, 2011)

Ladies and Gentlemen, 

I appreciate your input!

I did a little digging and discovered that Versus and Versace watches are manufactured by the Timex Group, so I think it's safe to assume that their quality is comparable to that of a regular Timex watch.


----------

